
Why I'm focusing only on some programming languages - Dawny33
https://xojoc.pw/blog/focus
======
xojoc
There's some interesting discussion on Lobsters:
[https://lobste.rs/s/acqfdw/why_i_m_focusing_only_on_some_pro...](https://lobste.rs/s/acqfdw/why_i_m_focusing_only_on_some_programming)

